# 94 geo tracker



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

I am planning to convert a tracker with:

war9 motor and use the standard tranny. My question is what is the best battery buy for me? 45 (3.2V) 100ah at $4500 and 350lb or 45 (3.2V) 200ah at $9000 and 664lb?????????????? (lionev)

I want to drive up to 65mph and have a range of about 60 miles. I can barely afford the 100ah batteries and would have to delay on the 200ah for funding.

Any and all opinions and ideas are welcome!


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

To get 60 miles on 144V at 100Ah (14.4kWh) you would need to get 240Wh per mile which is doable in a light aero car (average for a car is usually 250-300), it would obviously depend on your speed. The 200Ah pack would give you more breathing space but wouldn't really be necessary unless the 60 miles is a fixed distance. If you look at similar cars on the EV album to get an Idea of the Wh/mile that will help you decide on the size of your pack. Otherwise Thundersky offer 160Ah packs which might be a decent compromise. Read this thread if you are interested in getting them.


----------



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I like the guessing part! Luckily, I have only built it on paper and in my head so far. Just like everybody else, I'm trying to weigh costs vs results on which way to go.


----------

